# Hp Touchpad Getting Windows 8 ?



## Dave01568 (Aug 27, 2011)

I read on geeky gadgets website that HP is working on reinventing the HP touchpad with windows 8. if HP really is going to offer windows 8 for HP touchpad will we still be able to duel boot to android? also, i wonder if early adopters of HP touchpad will have to pay for os update to get microsoft key

here is the article: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=hp%2Btouchpad%2Bwindows%2B8&source=web&cd=29&ved=0CGIQFjAIOBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geeky-gadgets.com%2Fhp-testing-windows-8-on-touchpad-26-10-2011%2F&ei=qcWoTtCfHKLd0QHCxt3LCg&usg=AFQjCNFz0d4CdTBwKYrfr7GhQ4jZ1JZexQ&sig2=_XDMPtpGy18-Hq47-CplqQ


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

A base install of Windows 8 consumes 9-10GB. A 16GB HP Touchpad will give you about ~14GB usable. We will likely need to maintain some existence of Webos and with Cyanogenmod 7 there will be hardly any space left. Now with a 32GB things are looking positive and you can get a 64GB on ebay for about 370.00.

The memory consumption is also not going to make Windows 8 and the HP Touchpad a good combination unless the ARM build is severly reduces its memory footprint.

We will still need a valid license key. I am not sure why this would even be a question.

Windows 8 on the HP Touchpad is still a far ways off but is a cool idea given the device and its screen resolution. Although I understand MetroUI requires or is expecting a wider screen.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7972-hp-testing-windows-8-on-the-touchpad/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8118-hp-testing-windows-8-on-touchpad/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4511-windows-8-on-hp-touchpadqualcomm-q8060/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to general section. Please keep developer sections for releases only. Thanks


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

droidyman said:


> A base install of Windows 8 consumes 9-10GB. A 16GB HP Touchpad will give you about ~14GB usable. We will likely need to maintain some existence of Webos and with Cyanogenmod 7 there will be hardly any space left. Now with a 32GB things are looking positive and you can get a 64GB on ebay for about 370.00.
> 
> The memory consumption is also not going to make Windows 8 and the HP Touchpad a good combination unless the ARM build is severly reduces its memory footprint.
> 
> ...


i really doubt a windows 8 tablet version will consume 9-10GB... it's impractical, it would be an arm version like you stated about the memory footprint, it would also have to created with the HP Touchpad hardware in mind, not a desktop.


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

They are likely to revive the Touchpad but with modifications to make it more Windows 8 friendly as well as more appealing to the public. Maybe a rear camera, more RAM (2GB), USB ports, etc.


----------



## easyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

joenilan said:


> i really doubt a windows 8 tablet version will consume 9-10GB... it's impractical, it would be an arm version like you stated about the memory footprint, it would also have to created with the HP Touchpad hardware in mind, not a desktop.


I disagree, if they change the whole footprint, it would not be windows 8 anymore, but another Android or iOS. I wouldn't mind it being 8-9GB as I bought the 32GB version unlike many cheapo in here that got the 16GB version.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

who said the arm version was going to be anything more then that?


----------

